# Robjob's 1-andro rx journey ;)



## rgprestige15 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well guys I started up on my 1-ad cycle tuesday and will keep everyone updated as best as I can. First off though, just a little bit about me, my training, and diet. I am 22 yrs old, 5'10'' and weighed in at 168 lbs today. I weigh less b/c I have a VERY thin waist but would consider myself decently built (most people would guess I weigh 185-190). Currently, the supplements I am using consist of serious mass weight gainer- liberally after each workout (~1250 calories per shake), creatine, and a pre workout called labrada supercharge. As far as diet goes, I have been trying to maximize my carb and protein intake with a ratio of about 3:1 with at least 1 gram of protein for each lb of body weight I have. I don't feel like going into detail, but I eat A LOT of eggs (6+ for breakfast), lots of toast and peanut butter, lean meats (chicken breasts), and vegetables and fruits....etc. Anyway you get the idea I hope. So I am starting the cycle with 400 mg/ day for the 1st week then upping it to 600 mg/ day for the remainder of the cycle. These doses will be divided up into one in the morning with breakfast, and then another after I train, usually around 4-6pm. Afterward I plan on using 600mg of 6oxo as PCT for about 3 weeks. As I notice any physical changes or differences in my training I will post them. I'm not going to write about every workout unless there is something I feel noteworthy of sharing with everyone (weight change, increase in lifting, increase in size etc....you get the idea). Thus far, I have trained Quads, Chest, and Biceps (today) since I have started. I have not noticed anything different (mood, sleep, etc...) but have been having great workouts. Today I was feeling lethargic upon arriving in the gym, but ended up having a GREAT bicep workout. Also, unfortunately I will be out of town starting tomorrow - tuesday, but will try to update this thread via an internet cafe. (using bally's 7 free trial pass to get my squeeze on while out of town  ) Well, I hope I didn't miss anything important, but I'm sure I did b/c I am tired as hell. Sleep time soon!

Also here the workout plan I follow pretty strictly (not always in perfect order) 


Monday ??? Triceps
Bench Press (close-grip) ??? 16,12,8,4
Rope Pulldowns ??? 12,6
One-arm Cable Pulldowns ??? 24,12 ea. arm
One-Arm Overhead Extensions ??? 12,6
Reverse Pulldowns ??? 2 failure drops
Cable Kickbacks - burnout
Behind Reverse Rope Pulldowns - burnout
Dips (weighted) ???20,10

Tuesday ??? Back, lats, delts, shoulders
BB Military Press ??? 20, 12, 6
Lat Pulldowns ??? 2 dropset burnouts
DB Latrl Raises (leaning) 16,8
T-bar Rows ??? 25,15
Front Cable Raises ??? 12,6 ea. arm
Behind Ltrl Cable Raises ??? 12,6 ea. arm 
(Upper) Machine Back Rows ??? 12,6
(Lower) Machine Back Rows ??? 12,6
Back Flies ??? 2 failure drops
Roman Chairs ??? 3??20

Wednesday ??? Quads
Squat ??? 24,18,12,6
Leg Extensions ??? 25,20,15,10
Hip Adduction ??? Failure increases
Hip Abduciton ??? Failure increases

Thursday ??? Chest
Bench Press ??? 16,12,8,4
DB Incline Press ??? 12,6
Machine Flies ??? 2 failure drops
BB Decline(reg,wide,close)failure drops
Incline Machine Flies ??? 2 failure drops
BB Incline - 2 failure drops

Friday ??? Biceps, Forearms
Chin ups - burnout
One-arm Concentrated Curls(seated)???12,6ea arm
EB Inverted Preacher Curls???2dropset burnouts
EB close-grip Preacher Curls???2dropset burnouts
BB Curls ??? 12,6
Lateral Hammer Curls ??? 12,6 ea. arm
One-arm Preacher Curls ??? 12,6 ea. arm
Forearm Rolls (rollbar) ??? 2 burnouts
Wrist Curls (bench hang-off) ??? 12,6
BB or SB Reverse Curls (standing) ??? 12,6

Saturday ??? Hamstrings
Straight-Legged Deadlifts ??? 15,10,5
Leg Curls
- Supported Lying ??? 3 dropset burnouts

Sunday ??? Traps
BB Shrugs (explosive)
- Reg. grip - 20
- Wide grip ??? 15
- Reg. grip ??? 10
- Wide grip - 15
- Reg. grip ??? 40 crazy shrugs
Neck Machine ??? 20 ea. side
DB Crazy Shrugs ??? 2 burnouts

Calves ??? Wed. & Sat..
Calve Raises(seated)??? 3??20
Calf Raises(standing)??? 2??15
Calf Raises ( standing one-legged) ??? burnout

Abs ??? Wed.
Weighted Knee-ups to straight legged lifts
One-sided Supermans ??? 15 ea. side
Concentrated Oblique Crunches ??? 12ea. side
Concentrated Yoga Crunches - burnout
Sat.
Weighted laydown leg lifts/straight leg lifts 
Machine Oblique Twists ??? 20,20 ea. side
Concentrated Yoga Crunches - burnout


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have really noticed an increase in appetite, I forgot to mention I ate an egg sandwich at 4am the night before last and last night I woke up around ~5am-6am starving, the hunger pains wouldn't let me go back to sleep so I shoved some snacks down my throat I had next to my bed b/c I wanted to sleep!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Well guys I started up on my *1-ad cycle* tuesday and will keep everyone updated as best as I can. First off though, just a little bit about me, my training, and diet. I am 22 yrs old, 5'10'' and weighed in at 168 lbs today. I weigh less b/c I have a VERY thin waist but would consider myself decently built (most people would guess I weigh 185-190). Currently, the supplements I am using consist of serious mass weight gainer- liberally after each workout (~1250 calories per shake), creatine, *and a pre workout called labrada supercharge.* As far as diet goes, I have been trying to maximize my carb and protein intake with a ratio of about 3:1 with at least 1 gram of protein for each lb of body weight I have. (snip)



That's an incredible workout. 

You're taking 1-Andro Rx? Or is 1-ad something else. 

And how does that Labrada product taste? Never had it.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> That's an incredible workout.
> 
> You're taking 1-Andro Rx? Or is 1-ad something else.
> 
> And how does that Labrada product taste? Never had it.




I am using 1-andro rx- the labrada supercharge isn't too bad, kind of like any other pre-workout in the sense that its not great, but it definitely doesn't make me gag or anything. I had been using NO-xplode and just wanted to change it up. (I have internet here out of town so I will update)

Today I worked the hams and calves, was a great workout, but nothing huge yet. Keep in mind this is only 4! Tomorrow I may have to take a day off, but I'll be around.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, today I found out that Bally Total fitness closes at 7pm on saturdays !!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR (I was pissed). Anyway, they are closed again easter sunday too  Looks like I am taking two days off 


SO...instead I decided to go for a run to blow of some steam since I was pumped up to do Traps and neck, supercharged and all. As mad as I was to burn precious calories, my run was amazing. I ran fast and hard like a trained runner and I hardly run (usually will jog to work out leg tightness). Here in Jersey its hilly, but I felt full of energy and ended up running through a whole TooL album. I am very impressed with the endurance and felt almost invincible while I was running. I am pretty sure the 1-andro rx is doing its job, I was impressed by the speed and length of my run, so this shit has to be working (day 5).  Also, I'll be able to tolerate being at my grandma's house yet another day (jeeeez this is hard). Peace yall.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 5, 2010)

4/5/10

Good tri workout, got through all my sets and even threw in a couple extra here and there. Week one is now complete and I up my dose to 600mg tomorrow. Can't wait. Peace yall.


----------



## mightymouse55 (Apr 6, 2010)

how is your strength and any weight gain in the first week...also any sides yet


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 6, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> how is your strength and any weight gain in the first week...also any sides yet




Weight is now 171.8 according to the scale at the gym (I have not broke 170 in a LONG time even on a full stomach) Strength gains are hard to see but the endurance factor is up. If you check out my workout I listed above I would normally have trouble getting through the whole routine. Now I can bust it out until the end and still feel like I have some steam left. ALSO, I can see my abs again - even on a full stomach. As far as sides, I have not noticed anything other than more sex dreams and some morning wood (which I had anyway before, but for some reason notice more now)

Today 4/6/10 
Had a great back and shoulder workout, tri's were still beat up from mondays workout, but I stuck out the military press like a beast. Felt tired at first, but once I get going, its hard to stop. Can't seem to eat enough either.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 8, 2010)

Update time: great quad and chest workout. I am DEFINITELY pushing more weight and endurance is up. I got through my chest workout today and felt as if I could do more which is insanity. 

Yesterday weight: 170.9 lbs
Todays weight: 172.2 !!!! lbs
Day 1 weight: 168 lbs

I can also see more abs each day SO in conclusion I can safely say I am gaining weight and cutting fat. (while eating more- I might up breakfast to 8 eggs + the usual) The gains have been small, but NOTICEABLE!! I really hope I still have that before picture I took somewhere...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Well, today I found out that Bally Total fitness *closes at 7pm* on saturdays !!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR (I was pissed). Anyway, they are closed again easter sunday too  Looks like I am taking two days off
> 
> (snip)
> *I am pretty sure the 1-andro rx is doing its job*, I was impressed by the speed and length of my run, so this shit has to be working (day 5).  Also, I'll be able to tolerate being at my *grandma's house* yet another day (jeeeez this is hard). Peace yall.



I've been there and done that so far as hitting the gym only to find that it was CLOSED! 

Glad to read that news. I'm taking 1-Andro, too.

Give your grandma a hug, bruddah. Mine passed at age 87 and I'd love to have her back for just one hour to say goodbye and tell her how much she meant to me. 



rgprestige15 said:


> (snip)
> I can also see more abs each day *SO in conclusion I can safely say I am gaining weight and cutting fat. *(while eating more- I might up breakfast to 8 eggs + the usual) The gains have been small, but NOTICEABLE!! I really hope I still have that before picture I took somewhere...



Very good news!


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 11, 2010)

*update time*

9th - great bicep workout, can see that awesome vein that goes along the muscle, less fatigue and therefore a better workout. 

10th - took a day off because I worked all day and was too tired to hit the stacks

Today (11th) - Had a decent hams/calves/abs sesh' , went very late after a long day of work and still got a good squeeze in.

Weight: *174.2*   I really think my appetite has stayed about the same but the real difference is that I don't ever seem to get full. I can just keep eating when normally I would get a stomach ache.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> Friday – Biceps, Forearms
> Chin ups - burnout
> One-arm Concentrated Curls(seated)–12,6ea arm
> EB Inverted Preacher Curls–2dropset burnouts
> ...





rgprestige15 said:


> 9th - great bicep workout



I've been doing three sets of barbell curls and three sets of hammers. Might try your biceps workout. 

And how many capsules of 1-Andro Rx have you been taking per day? I'm on six per day total. One at breakfast, mid-day, and evening. Good luck with it.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 14, 2010)

Update time again, sorry I've been slacking. Anyways in the last 3 days I have worked Tris, then back and shoulders, and quads/glutes. Everything seems to be going up in intensity and endurance. No problem beasting the military press the next day after tris. Felt like I worked my shoulders better than usual as well. Today I noticed a strength increase in my legs, I could bust out my sets of squats easier than usual and did more weight than ever. Looking forward to chest tomorrow 

Still weigh about 174 +/- 1 lb, can't wait to see if this still goes up. 

CurtJ - I am taking 600mg per day, 300 in the am and 300 in the pm. Not very strict on my timing as long as I get the doses down within the same general time frame each day.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 14, 2010)

I forgot to add this tidbit, but I have noticed no side effects such as anger, acne, sleep disruptions etc...


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry I have not updated in so long. It has almost been 3 weeks of using this stuff and I now weigh about *176-177 lbs*. Definitely gained some weight and strength is up. Today I am taking a day off because I am absolutely beat from my 7 day/ week routine. Anywho, no sides or any negative effects. Just eating more and have more endurance/strength in the gym.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> CurtJ - I am taking 600mg per day, 300 in the am and 300 in the pm. Not very strict on my timing as long as I get the doses down within the same general time frame each day.



Glad to read about the strength increases, of course.

I don't understand the mg per day, rg. How many capsules are you taking per day? Three in the am and three in the pm?

I'm taking 2 in the a.m., 2 at lunch, and 2 in the p.m.

My times vary, too, but I definitely agree, _as long as I get the doses down!_

Each capsule offers 100 mg of 5-Androsten and 400 mg of L-Carnitine, right?

What are you planning on taking for PCT and how long will you be taking the 1-Andro Rx? The bottle recommends 4-6 weeks per cycle. I'm probably going to go six weeks.

_MOAR IZ BETTUR!!!_


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 21, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Glad to read about the strength increases, of course.
> 
> I don't understand the mg per day, rg. How many capsules are you taking per day? Three in the am and three in the pm?
> 
> What are you planning on taking for PCT and how long will you be taking the 1-Andro Rx? The bottle recommends 4-6 weeks per cycle. I'm probably going to go six weeks.



I take 6 capsules total per day. I was merely referring to the andro formula which is 100 mg/ cap like you said. For PCT I have some 6oxo and p6 red by cellucor (which I obtained very cheap from a buddy). I am doing a 6 week cycle as well. Today is the day after week 3, so 3 more to go!

Went into the gym yesterday after taking another day off. I get so lethargic on the days I take off partially from the andro and partially from the rigor of a 7 day/ week workout. Anyway, yesterday I did traps and ran for about 30 min for the first time since I was at grandma's about 2 weeks ago. Needless to say, I could run like a champ still without feeling like a dead animal and the workout went great. Today I am doing shoulders and back and am about to leave as we speak. Weighed in at 175.8 prior to drinking all my preworkout potions so weight is about where its been for the past 5-6 days. Well, off to the gym for shoulders and back....


----------



## Curt James (Apr 21, 2010)

Ah, okay. Thank you!

What do you take preworkout?


----------



## mightymouse55 (Apr 22, 2010)

has your major lifts gone up


----------



## mightymouse55 (Apr 23, 2010)

is there any sides associated with 1-test really and does this shut your hpta down hard?


----------



## rgprestige15 (Apr 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you!
> 
> What do you take preworkout?




Labrada super charge and cellucor M5. All my lifts go up each week a few lbs - I just feel like I can go harder every time. This stuff is definitely worth it if you want a mild boost and don't want to fuck with heavy stuff that shuts you down hard. I have noticed NO sides other than more eating and lifting. I am over all harder, stronger, have more endurance, and don't seem to get mentally tired when I work out. Today I weighed in at 179 after a chest workout which I got all the way through. I definitely recommend this if you are considering your first pro hormone.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 26, 2010)

rgprestige15 said:


> *Labrada super charge and cellucor M5.* All my lifts go up each week a few lbs - I just feel like I can go harder every time. This stuff is definitely worth it if you want a mild boost and don't want to fuck with heavy stuff that shuts you down hard. I have noticed NO sides other than more eating and lifting. I am over all harder, stronger, have more endurance, and don't seem to get mentally tired when I work out. Today I weighed in at 179 after a chest workout which I got all the way through. I definitely recommend this if you are considering your first pro hormone.








*
Labrada Super Charge! Xtreme N.O.*






*CELLUCOR M5 EXTREME | Pre Workout Supplement with Creatine Magnapower and Nitric Oxide Boosters for Intense Workout Energy*

Cool.


----------



## rgprestige15 (May 1, 2010)

Well guys sorry for not updating in about a week. This is partially due to my laziness and partially due to being busy and just not finding the time. Ive been hitting the gym hard still. OFFICIALLY broke 180 lbs. This is 12 lbs of weight gain since I started this cycle. If memory serves I was 181.2 today and I still have another bottle left. Majors lifts such as chest, squat and deadlift have all increased. I have not been keeping a log about the numbers but to give you an idea I would bench 225 on my last set (weighing 165 lbs) and now I can throw up 250lbs on my last set.


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

^Fantastic!


----------



## rgprestige15 (May 11, 2010)

*end of cycle*

Well guys, today was my last dose of 1 andro rx. I ended up taking a day off and sleeping most of the day but plan to hit the gym again tomorrow. One thing I noticed during my cycle were some pretty intense nap sessions. Now I have read about people getting lethargy on this PH but I could equally attribute these naps to working out like a damn beast 7 days a week. I hit 184 at one point on the scales but seem to have leveled off a little over 180. I came from 168 lbs so I definitely gained some solid muscle here over the past 6 weeks. Again, I highly recommend this to anyone who wants to try pro hormones for the first time. I just took my first 600 mg of 6oxo and plan to start on cellucor p6 red in a few days b/c I only have one bottle of 6oxo for my pct. I am sure between these two products I will be good to go. I can't wait to do this again but with the "next level up". I will post about my weight during the pct in which I will be taking for about 3 weeks. Peace yall.


----------



## 258884 (May 12, 2010)

I have enjoyed your thread. I started the 1X journey about 11 days ago and have been impressed with the results for an OTC product. I use Cuban coffee for the afternoon (always around 1:30 pm) lull. Supplement time is strictly 9 am and 3 pm (gym is 5 pm).

You mentioned using 6oxo as a pct product....would it be possible (here is your que Prince) to use *Anabolic-Matrix Rx *for the pct vs *6oxo*? Is a pct even necessary? I believe I have seen somewhere on the forum even taking both supps during the duration of the phase. 

Just curious if anyone who has used the 1x has either used *Anabolic-Matrix Rx *as a pct or even simultaneously. Good luck with the pct and keep posting.


----------



## rgprestige15 (May 15, 2010)

Sorry bro, I don't know anything about that supplement. I would check the ingredients to other oct natural test boosters/estrogen blockers that are known to be effective. So now that I have stopped 1rx I get SORE after I work out. My hams have been sore for 2 days now since I deadlifted. During the cycle I would be sore for a couple hours the next day and then I would be fine. My tri's are also sore for the first time in 6 weeks! I guess this means my test levels are a bit lower now b/c my recovery has gone back to normal. I'm just going to keep eating as much as possible and lifting daily.


----------



## rgprestige15 (May 19, 2010)

Still over 180 lbs, workouts doing great. I just get sore as hell now when I lift which did not happen during the 1-adro rx cycle. Can't wait to get through my pct, plateau out and do it all over again! (maybe with something a little more beefy) I have some pics I took during the cycle that I can post as I grew from 168-180lbs. Will do this once I get some time.


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice gain there


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## rgprestige15 (Jul 5, 2010)

PM sent...keep in mind I ate A TON while doing this and worked out hard 7 days a week to get those gains. I can not emphasize how much I ate.


----------

